# "The law is not of faith" (John Colquhoun)



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 26, 2020)

“The law is not of faith” and therefore, if by faith thou rely on the righteousness of Christ alone, for thy salvation, thou canst not but be dead to the law as a covenant. It hath now no power, either to justify or to condemn thee; and thou hast no allowed desire, or hope, of ever being justified or saved by it.

John Colquhoun, _A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace_ (Edinburgh: Ogle, Allardice and Thomson, 1818), p. 160.


----------

